# Process of Medical Examination in Pakistan - Subclass 189/190



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi, could the members from Pakistan, especially Islamabad share their experiences as to how did they complete their medical?
*
How to book an appointment in Islamabad?

What documents are required for medical examination other than Polio Certificate?

How much time it takes for the examination?

And if medical reports are uploaded by the examiner/panel physician then what are we asked to upload as medicals?

Does the whole process take one day or do they ask you to come some other day to collect reports etc?*


I am sorry I have no clue about medical examination process so bear with me please.


----------



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

Email the panel clinic. Iom or u an visit or call the panel clinics

All the info will be provided by the clinic directly.

Reports r.uploaded directly. U dont.meed.to.visit again. 

Call aziz medical or iom. They will tell all the details.

U can email iom and theu will respond in a day or two withbur appointment date and docs required.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## web83 (Jun 16, 2016)

go to aziz medical center website and book an online appointment.They will email you for confirmation of your appointment.

HAP ID generated by the Dibp,Polio card,Passport Copy and original passport,3 or 4 pictures.Previous serious medical history documents(if any)

It took me and my wife 4 hours.Physical test and General tests e.g xray,urine and blood samples etc

Nothing.They upload the medical results in 3 to 4 days provided the results are normal.

They will not call you again.They will only contact you if there is something wrong in your blood,urine or xray.No call from them means all is well.
If you have a kid then its a different procedure.


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

thanks a lot bros has anyone got experience from aziz medical center there appointment system is direct and convenient. Which pne has the best service aziz or iom?

another question is since Co asks for medicals so it means after completing the medical test you do not upload anything regarding medicals and simply click information provided button, am I correct in understanding this?

confusion is because a lot of members here say they uploaded the medicals so since things are uploaded by panel physician then what do we upload as medical?


----------



## web83 (Jun 16, 2016)

just book it online.no charges for appointment.u will have to pay on the date of ur medical exam.
I didnt upload anything ...but may be it depends on their individual countries..but for pakistan.this is how it works.did my medical from aziz medical.it went quite smoothly.iom doesnt respond promptly.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes iom doesnt respond on time. Aziz is better and smooth.

I did mine at wilcare lahore. Very expenaive but smooth and convenient. They r also open on saturdays so good for those working folks

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

gttx said:


> Yes iom doesnt respond on time. Aziz is better and smooth.
> 
> I did mine at wilcare lahore. Very expenaive but smooth and convenient. They r also open on saturdays so good for those working folks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Wilcare very impressive in Lahore, how much does it cost for two family member?


----------



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

18k per person. Kids around 13k. Polio certificates they will give in case u dont provide.

But u will need polio certificates from government hospital before boarding flights. Wilcare certifcate is useful for completing ur file only for dibp. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

gttx said:


> 18k per person. Kids around 13k. Polio certificates they will give in case u dont provide.
> 
> But u will need polio certificates from government hospital before boarding flights. Wilcare certifcate is useful for completing ur file only for dibp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Does CO accept polio certificate from Willcare?


----------



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

One more question popped up. What type of tests re generally performed? CO usually asks for only three common tests including HIV, Medical Examination, Chest X-Ray.

But are other blood tests like Cholesterol Level and tests like Liver Function Test (LFT) are also performed? LFT are usually performed for saudi arabia visa and I heard many fail it because of our diet :heh:


----------



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

Why dont u contact the clinic instead os asking here. They will advise u best on the tests. Its all written on ur referral letter. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

gttx said:


> Why dont u contact the clinic instead os asking here. They will advise u best on the tests. Its all written on ur referral letter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Referral Letter has only common tests like Xray, hiv, medical examination and so does the explaination email from the clinic.


----------



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

Thats all they check. Even clinic wont tell u details 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## shafiq2k (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi,

My cousin is applying for SI 189. He wants to know if anyone went for medical examination at IOM Islamabad in last 1-2 months? He wants to know how things go there and how thoroughly they examine.

I heard IOM process is little relaxed than Aziz medical? Any experience?


----------



## ozairalikhan (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello everyone do anyone recommend any other hospital for medical test in Lahore other then wilcare ?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Do we need to fill Form 26 before going to Panel Clinic? I have not read anything about it in the instructions provided by panel clinic, but it does seem like it has to be filled?


----------



## web83 (Jun 16, 2016)

my experience with aziz medical was par excellent..very friendly environment and well-organized procedure.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83 (Jun 16, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Do we need to fill Form 26 before going to Panel Clinic? I have not read anything about it in the instructions provided by panel clinic, but it does seem like it has to be filled?


i didnt fill any form ..i just went with my passport photocopy,hap id printout and polio card.They gave a form to fill and i my medical examination started right away after the payment at the counter.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi guys!

Are IOM and Aziz Medical center the only clinics in Islamabad providing medical facility for Aus visa?

Has anyone been to Aziz Medical WITH KIDS, recently? I have two kids : aged 5.5 & 3. 
Any response will be helpful.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Saraaa said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Are IOM and Aziz Medical center the only clinics in Islamabad providing medical facility for Aus visa?
> 
> ...


You are lucky that you are being offered with a choice of two. In Karachi, only IOM is offered.


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah!!! 
But I guess that's because Islamabad is the only city with Aus visa medical facility for the whole of the northern areas & FATA! (that's what I have heard, haven't done any research on it though!!)


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have lodged a visa application for 190 Visa with my wife and 2 children. Need to do medicals from Lahore, IOM is quite cheap as compared to Wilcare. Please tell me what medical examinations will be conducted. Any suggestion for medical examinations preparations.


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

immigrant589 said:


> I have lodged a visa application for 190 Visa with my wife and 2 children. Need to do medicals from Lahore, IOM is quite cheap as compared to Wilcare. Please tell me what medical examinations will be conducted. Any suggestion for medical examinations preparations.


No need to goto wilcare. They charge more than twice as compared to IoM. The process is simple, take original passports, two copies of first page, Medical referral letter, and polio vaccination certificates. They will give you a form which u need to fill for each applicant at the registeration counter. Pay fees and wait for your turn for the xray, blood tests and physical examination. They charged me a total of 24,500 PKR for two adults, 1 child and an infant.

For children above 3 years, they dont do an x-ray for tb, instead do a TBT test and you need to come back to them after 48 hours to show them the injected area. For infants, its only medical examination.

No need to prep or anything, just drink a couple of glasses of water and ull be fine.

Results are uploaded within a week, however in my case, my wife's and son's results were uploaded within a week however they took almost 2 weeks to upload my and my daughter's results because they said that the QCC team hasnt approved yet. After multiple calls and emails to them, they did upload within 2 weeks which included ashura holidays too.

One thing, try to get time in the first slots, i-e early in the morning like 8 or 8:30 because there's a lot of rush later in the day and u might need to wait for a good 4-5 hours for the complete procedure. We went at 8:30 and were out of IOM after doing medicals before 11:30


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

momentum said:


> No need to goto wilcare. They charge more than twice as compared to IoM. The process is simple, take original passports, two copies of first page, Medical referral letter, and polio vaccination certificates. They will give you a form which u need to fill for each applicant at the registeration counter. Pay fees and wait for your turn for the xray, blood tests and physical examination. They charged me a total of 24,500 PKR for two adults, 1 child and an infant.
> 
> For children above 3 years, they dont do an x-ray for tb, instead do a TBT test and you need to come back to them after 48 hours to show them the injected area. For infants, its only medical examination.
> 
> ...


Thanks for response.
Also let me know, how Initial entry date is calculated, can I delay my medical to move according to my plan. I want to move in July-Aug 2017. Shall I wait for CO assignment or I shall move with medical/PCC or documents upload


----------



## saqi (May 10, 2016)

How long does it take for the appointment of COE after submitting the visa fees.


----------



## shairsha (Apr 5, 2013)

momentum said:


> No need to goto wilcare. They charge more than twice as compared to IoM. The process is simple, take original passports, two copies of first page, Medical referral letter, and polio vaccination certificates. They will give you a form which u need to fill for each applicant at the registeration counter. Pay fees and wait for your turn for the xray, blood tests and physical examination. They charged me a total of 24,500 PKR for two adults, 1 child and an infant.
> 
> For children above 3 years, they dont do an x-ray for tb, instead do a TBT test and you need to come back to them after 48 hours to show them the injected area. For infants, its only medical examination.
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks for sharing your experience. 
I have a question; if IOM is cheap, so I guess they would be slow? What was your timeline? In how much time do they conclude reports and everything? 
I called Wilcare. They are expensive but they say they will provide all reports within 48 hours.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

shairsha said:


> Hi, Thanks for sharing your experience.
> I have a question; if IOM is cheap, so I guess they would be slow? What was your timeline? In how much time do they conclude reports and everything?
> I called Wilcare. They are expensive but they say they will provide all reports within 48 hours.


-
IOM Karachi has upload my medicals within 24 hours.


----------



## shairsha (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello everyone

Just visited IOM facility Lahore for Australian Student visa today. Pretty reasonable environment and quality of service. (Parking is bit of an issue though but still manageable as their is a paid parking lot nearby at walking distance). Price is very reasonable. I paid about 24 something thousand for family with 2 kids. Whereas in Wilcare they required me to pay a little above 56 thousand (Maybe they provides some VVIP treatment and environment). In IOM, it took me one and a half hour total to complete the whole process from start to finish. 
They promised results will be uploaded in 2 days. Now I hope they will keep their promise. 
I would recommend IOM for cost reasons. 
However; if you want some VVIP service quality, check Wilcare. They gives you appointment quickly and make personalized calls etc. And obviously charge more for this.


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi All,

Can any one let me know place for undergoing Medical in Lahore. I called wilcare and they have provided a total quote of 66,000/- pkr which looks very expensive.

Can any body share the latest experience as they say fee has increased in Aug,2018.


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

My Visa class is 189.


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

Any feedback guys?


----------

